# What does a very early miscarriage look like?



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have been trying to chart my cycle (to avoid) since I had my IUD removed about 2 months ago, but I haven't been doing very well at it. My temps have been all over the place, and my other signs don't seem to be following a pattern either. So I've gotten really frustrated and not been consistent. DH got impatient too, and we DTD 16 and 19 days ago. I got AF immediately after having the IUD removed, and not again until yesterday. But the day before, I had a LOT of fluid. At first it was pink-tinged, and really reminded me of the mucus plug I lost right before having DD. Then it turned light brown and was still coming in pretty good clumps. And yesterday the AF seemed to be mixed with a lot of fluid as well. I have no experience with miscarriages, but since I've been learning about NFP, I realize that they are quite common. Could this be what happened?

I tried looking in the sticky, but I don't think I could get through graphic descriptions of later miscarriages to find the answer to my question (sorry







).


----------



## babz (Jun 21, 2006)

It could be a m/c. The pink-tinged mucus is something I experienced the first three days of this m/c (also reminded me of the mucus plug). Then it went to deep red, some clots and very heavy bleeding for about 2 hours, then to bright red and much less. I also had some fluid loss which I think may have been amniotic fluid because when I passed the tissue, the sac was not intact.

Congrats on trying NFP. Are you charting basal temperature and mucus? You might find it easier if you do both. Also the cervix sign can be a very big help.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I just emptied my diva cup (sorry TMI) and the blood was just one long "string" or "clump", which I guess could be a clot, right? It was deep red.

I am/was trying to do BBT, fluid and cervix, but like I said, everything was all over the map, so I'm getting frustrated.

ETA: So this is going to get worse than just the weird blood/fluid?







:


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

The bleeding has stopped after only 4 days. My AF usually lasts 6-7 days. Is this significant? Could it be a result of switching to the Diva Cup, or maybe just a consequence of the IUD?


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I've had a couple miscarriages that the bleeding lasted less than is usual for me. Usually it last longer though. Switching to the diva cup didn't change the length at all for me.


----------

